# New Speaker Recommendations Please



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Sometime in 2016 I plan to update our speakers. I am considering a high end soundbar or front towers, surrounds and subwoofer. My budget is approximately $3,000 or less. Primary media is HDTV shows and movies, Bluray movies and rock concerts. Not interested in 4K at this time. All gear is in our open concept living room. I call it the audio room from hell. See images.

Our current equipment: 
Sony HDTV KDL-46HX750,
Denon AVR 1912, 
DirecTV HD DVR Genie HR44, 
DirecTV AM21 OTA Rcvr, 
Panasonic Blu-ray DMP-BD65, 
Infinity Alpha Speakers 50's, 20's, 10's, 37c, Velodyne VRP-1000 Sub, 
Panamax M4300-PM, (Power Manager),
Harmony Ultimate One Remote, 
Monoprice AV Cables

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/136770-speaker-recommendations.html#ixzz3sLnDSmjU


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just a couple quick notes without any research first... Those look like floor standing speakers and you mention concerts. I'd consider if possible keeping them and moving them to my rears and upgrading the fronts. Some AV recovers (Denon and Yamaha and so forth) will actually allow two different sets of rears Depending on the source. 

Also don't get rid of that sub. . All velodynes are nice. Id consider if possible again adding one more in another place in the room. Often times the only way to get smooth distribution and full bass In a room is two subs it different areas. There's fairly easy ways to find the best spots for a sub too. 

No high end sound bar will ever compete with a rear set of speakers all around the room. And in your case would have an even harder time since you don't have the walls to bounce sound off very well. 

Are you happy with the vocals? Are you happy with the sound at all? What's defiecint in your system now? Is it mid range? A good true three way speaker for the fronts would help that. (Assuming the ones you have now might not be, haven't looked)


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Since writing original post everything has changed. The equipment will be moved to a different location within the room. Much planning to do. No new speakers will be bought at this time. Thanks for your reply.


----------

